# Wow!!!!



## Hope (Nov 25, 2000)

It's been a LONG time! My husband and I moved, hes in the Army now - we live in NC at Ft. Bragg.  

I had to see how you all were doing this season!!!


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

nice pic!


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

Finally someone to liven up this place 

I remember Hope!
How's things in N.C. ?
She shot a nice buck darn near in the backyard of her home.
Welcome back.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Welcome back Hope. It's been a very long time since we've seen you here! Chasin any more bucks in the backyard?


----------



## Hope (Nov 25, 2000)

OMG Steve! Great to see you! 

This season, no bucks YET. We moved only about 5 months ago, we are living on an Army base. The deer down here are SO little compaired to Michigan!

I did shoot a 6 pointer last season.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

What happened to you around here the last couple of years? You kindof disappeared.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

Steve said:


> What happened to you around here the last couple of years? You kindof disappeared.


 i wondered the same thing my self. things sure have changed since your last post. welcome back.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Welcome back Hope !

It's been eons since we've seen any posts from you. I hope things are well with you and yours. Don't be a stranger !

John


----------



## Outdoorzman (Jun 5, 2001)

Welcome back Hope.
You need to put up a bigger picture in your profile, your too cute !


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, Hope-

Good to see you back posting!

You were missed.....  

Wish you guys well; thank your hubby for his service, won't you?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Wish you guys well; thank your hubby for his service, won't you?


----------

